# Fountain pen newbie?



## meucci2009 (Mar 9, 2010)

I know very little about FP  , a customer of mine started asking me questions I was unable to answer, are the nibs replaceable with other type nibs he told me their are basically 3 types as for as the tips   3 different points a round point a flat and a slight angle type is basically what he said, can i replace the nibs in the kits that are sold and if so where can i get these different type of nibs, any help is greatly appreciated 

Jeremy


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeremy, here are five articals in the library that might answer some questions for you, from Lou Metcalf (DCbluesman):
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3828


----------



## meucci2009 (Mar 9, 2010)

Okla. that answers some questions but still what about where to get the different type of tips


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is a link to Richard Binder's web site showing different grindings of nibs.http://www.richardspens.com/
You can also buy nibs from Lou @ www.heritagepens.com in flexsteel or gold med. and fine.


----------

